# BB type on the 05 Freccia Celeste?



## David Steven (Feb 28, 2007)

Is it English or Italian?

Thanks in advance


----------



## jerryon (May 28, 2006)

mine is english

which is this one if it helps
http://www.bianchiusa.com/05_fc_hc.html


----------



## David Steven (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## dgreenb1 (May 29, 2006)

*freccia vs freccia hc*

Can either of you tell me what is the difference between the Freccia Celeste and the Freccia Celeste HC in 2005. I can see the HC has the rear wishbone carbon stay and the plain Celeste does not, but is the rear triangle cf on both and is there a difference in the way the main triangle is fabricated. And finally, given the possible differences, what would the difference in ride and performance be.

TIA
DG


----------



## jerryon (May 28, 2006)

I really don't know the difference between the 2. I have the HC, its got a full carbon rear end. The top and down tube have been shaped. My understanding when I bought it, was it done with water, not 100% sure though, I believe the HC stands for hydro carbon. sorry can't be much more help.

As far as the ride I love the bike. rear end seems to take up some the road vibration, I had an reparto corso SL prior to this frame and really happy with the new frame. It's pretty comfortable on centuries, and corners really well. The icing on the cake is the complements I have gotten about the bike, even from a guy on a seven and another on merlin.


----------



## David Steven (Feb 28, 2007)

I actually have the FC Alu/Carbon, as a frame which I'm building up at the moment with 2007 Chorus groupset and some other goodies.
I don't know the difference between this and Jerryon's frame but as far as I know mine isn't HC monikered so it isn't water formed. It does have the full carbon rear end as well and the frame is Alu/Alloy.
Looking forward to the summer with my new toy!


----------

